# Looking for Furry DJ in or Around Saint Louis, Missouri



## Pedigree (Apr 27, 2013)

Seeking a DJ for a furry birthday party on April 30th from 6pm - 10pm. Preferably be at the party by 5pm or earlier to get your equipment set up and testing done. Offering $100 for your service. Half of the payment will be given at the beginning of the night, and the other half at the end. If interested, please message me in private with a link to a soundcloud or whatever you can that showcases some of your mixes. I need a definite answer by Monday morning.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 27, 2013)

Moved to the blue note, as only art transactions are allowed in the black market. I also edited your title a little since the "Commission (Hiring)" tag isn't available in the blue note.


----------



## Pedigree (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you, but I thought that music was a type of art? Oh well!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 27, 2013)

Pedigree said:


> Thank you, but I thought that music was a type of art? Oh well!


*Visual art I meant.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 27, 2013)

I wish I was in the area I would do it for free but I'm back in Utah now  I wish you luck on finding a furry DJ in the area


----------



## Pedigree (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh that's awesome, thanks anyways, know any furry djs in the area?


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 27, 2013)

Not really the area.  I do know a couple out in Tennessee but they only spin country and bluegrass.  But we haven't talked in a while.  The rest of the DJ's I know are in the Utah, Nevada, and Idaho who spin dance, hip hop, rock, and EDM.


----------



## Pedigree (Apr 28, 2013)

Aw thanks anyways, I hope to find a DJ, if nothing else I can just get some music from a friend of mine and have it loop.


----------



## Pedigree (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks but I didn't get an answer in time and will use the money for something else, so offer withdrawn.


----------

